
Elon Musk on Twitter: “Tesla Supercharger Usage by Region - mrfusion
https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1261009993588862976
======
wodenokoto
I'm not sure I understand how to read that graph.

It says "% of max, 7 day rolling". What is max in that context? The maximum
charging capacity (e.g. there is a car charging in every charger at all time?)
or the max usage in the 7 day window?

~~~
Traster
The max is maximum usage - if you take a look each of the graphs peak at
exactly 100% so he's basically just normalized it.

------
justforyou
Does Elon Musk have enough credibility that we can trust data he posts as
accurate?

~~~
mlindner
Is there someone that's more credible about Tesla? He does run the company...
The company is the only one who would have that data.

